# Amarok 1.4 spielt keine Vorbis-Dateien mehr ab

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, daß Amarok 1.4 keine Vorbis-Dateien mehr abspielen will. Welches Update das jetzt versaut hat, weiß ich nicht … erstmal habe ich aber versucht, Amarok neu zu bauen. Dazu sollte dann auch media-libs/tunepimp neu gebaut werden (wegen dem musicbraniz-Useflag, das ich neu gesetzt habe), was aufgrund einer fehlenden libogg.la fehlgeschlagen ist. Daraufhin habe ich dann mal media-libs/libogg neu gebaut, da habe ich dann gelesen, man soll doch dev-util/lafilefixer installieren und lafilefixer --justfixit ausführen. Danach ist dann der Neu-Merge von Amarok auch durchgelaufen.

Aber gebracht hat es nichts: Amarok spielt mir keine Vorbis-Dateien mehr ab.

Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?

MfG

----------

## ChrisJumper

Verwendest du Xine als Backend?

Dann schau mal ob media-libs/xine-lib das Useflag "theora" aktiviert hat ;)

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist wie der Codec heißt der fehlt, verwende ich immer mplayer in einer Konsole und öffne die Datei. Dann werden die Video und Audio-Codecs ja immer bezeichnet.

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Verwendest du Xine als Backend?
> 
> Dann schau mal ob media-libs/xine-lib das Useflag "theora" aktiviert hat 
> 
> Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist wie der Codec heißt der fehlt, verwende ich immer mplayer in einer Konsole und öffne die Datei. Dann werden die Video und Audio-Codecs ja immer bezeichnet.

 

öhm was hat vorbis support mit theora zu tun? vorbis ist ein audio codec und theora ist ein container format für verschieden audio/video codecs. Für vorbis support ist das useflag vorbis zuständig.

@l3u: Wird die audio-datei auch nicht abgespielt, wenn du versucht diese direkt über xine abzuspielen (xine-ui muss installiert sein). Könntest du die Ausgabe von xine --verbose hier posten?

----------

## l3u

@ChrisJumper: dito ;-)

Danke für den Tip, xine direkt wollte auch keine Vorbis-Dateien abspielen. media-libs/xine-lib neu bauen hat aber geholfen, jetzt geht's wieder :-) Weiß der Geier, was da wieder war …

----------

## Necoro

 *firefly wrote:*   

> vorbis ist ein audio codec und theora ist ein container format für verschieden audio/video codecs. 

 

Theora ist ein Video-Codec -- kein Container. Der für Theora benutzte Container ist in der Regel Ogg.

----------

## Max Steel

Unter Umstängen hätte ein lafilefixer gereicht... JEdenfalls ist das eines dieser ominösen "libtool archives" (daher la).

Entweder gibt es da allgemein einige Probleme, oder ich denke mir das nur so.

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   vorbis ist ein audio codec und theora ist ein container format für verschieden audio/video codecs.  
> 
> Theora ist ein Video-Codec -- kein Container. Der für Theora benutzte Container ist in der Regel Ogg.

 

ups stimmt hatte das mit matroska verwechselt.

----------

## l3u

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Unter Umstängen hätte ein lafilefixer gereicht... JEdenfalls ist das eines dieser ominösen "libtool archives" (daher la).
> 
> Entweder gibt es da allgemein einige Probleme, oder ich denke mir das nur so.

 

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Hallo :-)
> 
> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, daß Amarok 1.4 keine Vorbis-Dateien mehr abspielen will. Welches Update das jetzt versaut hat, weiß ich nicht … erstmal habe ich aber versucht, Amarok neu zu bauen. Dazu sollte dann auch media-libs/tunepimp neu gebaut werden (wegen dem musicbraniz-Useflag, das ich neu gesetzt habe), was aufgrund einer fehlenden libogg.la fehlgeschlagen ist. Daraufhin habe ich dann mal media-libs/libogg neu gebaut, da habe ich dann gelesen, man soll doch dev-util/lafilefixer installieren und lafilefixer --justfixit ausführen. Danach ist dann der Neu-Merge von Amarok auch durchgelaufen.
> 
> Aber gebracht hat es nichts: Amarok spielt mir keine Vorbis-Dateien mehr ab.
> ...

 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Arg... natürlich ich hab mich vertan ich meinte auch vorbis und nicht theora! Ich verwechsel diese ganzen Video-, Audio-Codecs und verliere gerne den überblick bei den Containern. Daher ja auch der Tipp mit mplayer.

----------

